# Gaining Italian citizenship



## sjohnson1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello all,

I am wondering whether I would be eligible to apply for Italian citizenship. Both my maternal grandparents are Italian, born in Italy in the 30s. In the 50s, they settled in the UK. Soon after, my mother was born in the UK. Both my mother and I have UK citizenship, having been born here, but my grandparents never gave up their Italian citizenship, and have Italian passports.

If I would be eligible, which documents would I require, and where would I apply?

Many thanks in advance for your advice,

Simon


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Simon,

If you had been born in the US, I would say something like the following:

So long as your either of your grandparents (but, preferably, your grandfather) retained his or her Italian citizenship at the time of your mother's birth, you have an easy path to Italian citizenship.

Being that you were born in the UK, I am pretty certain that all the same rules apply.

As to where and how, you must apply at the Italian embassy/consulate which serves the place of your legal residence.

Documents required varies by consulate, but typically include birth/marriage/death certificates for each person in the direct line (yourself, your mother, your chosen grandparent) as well as proof that your Italian grandparent had not lost or given up his/her Italian citizenship prior to your mother's birth.

All of this will be substantially easier if either of your grandparents is still living, but not unduly difficult if not.

Finally, if this interests you, I suggest moving with all deliberate speed; with yesterday's BREXIT vote, I expect there will suddenly be a marked increase in requests for jure sanguinis citizenship recognition in the UK Italian consulates!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's additional information: Consolato Generale d'Italia in Londra

You want the "By Birth Right" section.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Having re-read your original post, it seems to me that you will have a very easy path to Italian citizenship. Congratulations!

And, just so you know, if you married prior to April 27, 1983, then your wife will automatically gain Italian citizenship on the same date that you are certified. Also, any children under the age of 18. Those over 18 will have to apply separately; a very easy task but will cost €300 for each of them. All of this is due to the fact that, if recognized as an Italian citizen, that recognition goes back to the moment of your birth.


----------



## imjustme (Jun 25, 2016)

When you talk about renounced citizenship.

I was thinking of doing the same thing, applying for an Italian passport myself - as I have 1 Italian parent and I am UK citizen.

My Italian parent lived in Uk most of their life and now lives in Italy, and they now have an Italian passport. However I am pretty sure they once had a British passport in the past - I will have to ask. So did getting the British passport renounce Italian citizenship, or does the fact they now have Italian passport mean it is not renounced??


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

imjustme said:


> So did getting the British passport renounce Italian citizenship, or does the fact they now have Italian passport mean it is not renounced??


Neither.

Before August 15, 1992, an Italian citizen who (as an adult, competently, and of his/her free will) naturalized as a citizen of a foreign country _lost_ his/her Italian citizenship. (That wasn't _renouncing_ Italian citizenship. Renouncing Italian citizenship was/is something that Italian citizens could/can do only before an Italian government official. That's an entirely different process and quite rare.)

So you'll have to find out when/if your parent acquired U.K. citizenship and whether that was before August 15, 1992. If it was, you _might_ be out of luck, unless:

(a) That parent was/is your father, but your mother married him before April 27, 1983, and before he naturalized. In that case your mother automatically and instantly acquired Italian citizenship (even if it hasn't been recognized yet). Meaning, she could have passed Italian citizenship on to you. It's a bit more complicated than this, but that's the basic idea.

(b) Your parent was too young (not a legal adult under Italian law, for example) when he/she naturalized, and his/her parents did not naturalize. Again, it's a bit more complicated than that, but that's the basic idea.

(c) If your parent reacquired Italian citizenship during your childhood then you're probably OK.

....So, find out what happened, and when. If you want to lay out all the major applicable life events here, with dates, we can probably give you an accurate assessment of whether you qualify or not.


----------

